# Trainer needed, Georgia



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

In Rabun County (NE Georgia) or Buckhead/Atlanta area.

I am working with a young dog that has dog reactivity/aggression issues. He is 9 months old and I have seen marked improvement over the last week that he has been at my house. He is due to return to his family in the next week or so, and I would like to have an excellent trainer to refer them to.

I am not looking for a _froo-froo "stop-that-sweetie"_ trainer, nor do I want a _hang-em-high_ type. This dog is responding very well to desensitization techniques. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Bumping my own.......


----------

